# My puppy was born today!



## my4cowboys (Mar 19, 2006)

Got an e-mail early this morning from my breeder saying that my puppy was born today. It has been so exciting, and I can't wait to get her in 8 weeks. YEAH!


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yay! Let the countdown begin (im getting one from this litter too!)


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

to both of you's puppies. I look forward to hearing more about your puppies! And


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

awwww, Valentine's Day puppies


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Congrats ! Welcome to the Theishof Family ! Your new puppy is a brother/ sister to my Kai.


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

These are from their birth day..They're both in there somewhere!


----------



## Sylby (Dec 31, 2007)

Mama is so pretty...and the puppies are adorable...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice litter. Getting closer ....


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

I took the pics down because I read the thread about "copyrights" and I don't know if posting them was appropriate, so better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ardavis324I took the pics down because I read the thread about "copyrights" and I don't know if posting them was appropriate, so better to be safe than sorry.


So long as you have permission to post the photos, it's fine. Just ask the breeder and if she's ok with it, post away!


----------

